# Mallardtone Crow Calls $15.99



## openseasonoutdoors (Mar 13, 2007)

We have new Mallardtone calls on our website:
www.openseasonoutdoors.com
Crow Calls, Predator Calls, Duck Calls, and Goose Calls

Thanks for looking!


----------

